# Happy Birthday Hauntiholik



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Sending Happy Birthday wishes to someone very special.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Haunti! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Haunti


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A very happy birthday Heather.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I hope all of your wishes come true, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Have a Holly Joll- oh wait, wrong thing... uhm... this is awkward. I didnt really prepare any other speech, hmm.. OH! Have a Very Scary Birthday!!! 


hehe, I'm so clever.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Happy Berfday!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy B-Day, Haunti!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Happy Birthday Haunti!! Hope your day is full of birthday magic, tinged with a bit of Halloween fun!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Haunti - hope you have a fantastic day.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day Haunti


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Hope it's a great one.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Have a great day!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Haunti! Enjoy the day!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy, Happy!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thank you for the great birthday wishes everyone!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Haunti...Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY....!!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Happy Birthday*


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy 24th Birthday!


----------

